# business name - do I include .com in it?



## Suz (Oct 15, 2006)

Just wondering.... do I include the words ".com" in my business name or just use my business name as most people know that online businesses use .com after their name?

I won't have a "brick and mortar" store - just a website and will also sell to local tack stores and do some vending at horse shows.

What do you all think?

Thanks


----------



## greyhorsewoman (Jul 19, 2007)

Guess it's a personal preference, but since I don't have a brick/mortar store, I do refer to us with the .com whenever possible. 

We also print it on the back of the shirts we were at the dog shows.


----------



## TripleT (Apr 29, 2007)

Don't forget there is also: .net, .biz, etc. It may be a good idea to use .com, but I don't think there is a right or wrong answer. 

Hopefully, someone who uses .com in their company name will jump-in here and give some advise.


----------



## rrc62 (Jun 2, 2007)

Back in the late 90's during the dot com craze, the best way become on overnight ,millionaire was to come up with an idea and business name and tack a dot com to the end of it. Investors would line to throw money at you and a couple months later after you issue an IPO, you are an instant millionaire.

I think most businesses these days just use a business name and reference a website in their advertising. Sometimes your website can't be your actual business name.


----------



## BigBear (Aug 15, 2007)

Suz said:


> Just wondering.... do I include the words ".com" in my business name or just use my business name as most people know that online businesses use .com after their name?
> 
> What do you all think?
> 
> Thanks


Never assume that a prospect understands anything or that even a customer remembers anything.

Since you are a web business, .com adds more force to your "message". 

Forget .net, .biz, .info and .us. The only reason to take that is if the .com name is taken. That can be the kiss of death if the .com sells the same thing that you do. 90% of folks will key in .com out of habit.


----------



## AustinJeff (May 12, 2007)

I think Jack is dead on.

Keep in mind that, in terms of including .com in your business name, there might be some legal issues. If your business name is XYZ Shirts, but you "do business" as XYZshirts.com, that could be trouble. 

Just using the domain name is not a problem, but if all of your marketing material, invoices, etc. say XYZshirts.com, you might need to register that name as a "DBA" or "Fictitious Name". I believe you could do something like "XYZ Shirts, doing business as XYZshirts.com." I don't really know though, and it will vary by location, so, sorry to say, a lawyer might be needed.


----------



## Dingbat (Jun 12, 2007)

When you create your business, you may have to meet some state or local requirements with your business name. Here in Colorado, it's simple to start a new business as a Limited Liability Company, (LLC). When you do this, your business name must end with the LLC designation. (example: MyBuiz LLC). I do not have to use the LLC with my domain name. (mybuiz.com).


----------



## TripleT (Apr 29, 2007)

Are you also going to sell at dog shows? I think you would do really well, and it will be a good way to promote your .com


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

I think using .com as part of your actual business name is tacky, and a potential source of future problems. When people ask "Where's that from?" and so forth you might say "nameofbusiness dot com", but I wouldn't have it as my legal business name.


----------



## Suz (Oct 15, 2006)

greyhorsewoman said:


> Guess it's a personal preference, but since I don't have a brick/mortar store, I do refer to us with the .com whenever possible.
> 
> We also print it on the back of the shirts we were at the dog shows.


 
Great idea printing the .com on the back of the shirt! I was thinking of doing something like that - why not be a walking billboard??


----------



## Suz (Oct 15, 2006)

> I think most businesses these days just use a business name and reference a website in their advertising. Sometimes your website can't be your actual business name.


 
I think that's the way I'll probably go - register my business name without the .com, yet the .com will be my website name and for advertising, etc.

Thanks


----------



## Suz (Oct 15, 2006)

TripleT said:


> Are you also going to sell at dog shows? I think you would do really well, and it will be a good way to promote your .com


Good idea! Never thought of going to dog shows but, hey, usually people with horses also have dogs! I might even make up some dog-designed and/or doggy shirts too!


----------



## Suz (Oct 15, 2006)

AustinJeff said:


> I think Jack is dead on.
> 
> Keep in mind that, in terms of including .com in your business name, there might be some legal issues. If your business name is XYZ Shirts, but you "do business" as XYZshirts.com, that could be trouble.
> 
> Just using the domain name is not a problem, but if all of your marketing material, invoices, etc. say XYZshirts.com, you might need to register that name as a "DBA" or "Fictitious Name". I believe you could do something like "XYZ Shirts, doing business as XYZshirts.com." I don't really know though, and it will vary by location, so, sorry to say, a lawyer might be needed.


 
What kind of legal issues using .com in my business name?

Yes, I talked to someone at fictitious names and they said I would have to register both names, .com and without the .com.

I like the idea of my business name - then doing business as businessname.com.

Any lawyers on the board to help me with this??

Thanks


----------



## Suz (Oct 15, 2006)

BigBear said:


> Never assume that a prospect understands anything or that even a customer remembers anything.
> 
> Since you are a web business, .com adds more force to your "message".
> 
> Forget .net, .biz, .info and .us. The only reason to take that is if the .com name is taken. That can be the kiss of death if the .com sells the same thing that you do. 90% of folks will key in .com out of habit.


 
That's right - never asssume anything (you know what can happen!)

I do have my business name with .com already registered. Just waiting to put my website together so I can launch it.


----------



## BigBear (Aug 15, 2007)

Suz said:


> I do have my business name with .com already registered. Just waiting to put my website together so I can launch it.


Don't forget to register with and without "www". For example, www . beautifulshirts.com *and *beautifulshirts.com. That allows visitors to use either, to visit your site. It also provides benefits to you.

For example, including www in an e-mail provides an automatic hyperlink (it doesn't, if you omit it). On the other hand, omitting the www in printed literature (and even on your own website) provides a phrase that can be useful from a marketing viewpoint. Examples-

Flat, provides no transition: When you want a unique gift, visit www . beautifulshirts.com

Flows, and suggests a course of action: Remember, when you need a gift for that special someone, just think beautifulshirts.com


----------



## monkeylantern (Oct 16, 2005)

I think mybusiness.com is cheap and tacky, and stinks of Dot Com Bust.


It also looks dated.


----------



## BigBear (Aug 15, 2007)

monkeylantern said:


> I think mybusiness.com is cheap and tacky, and stinks of Dot Com Bust.
> 
> 
> It also looks dated.


One nice thing about vehement convictions; they are not ambiguous.


----------



## monkeylantern (Oct 16, 2005)

BigBear said:


> One nice thing about vehement convictions; they are not ambiguous.


What people *really* believe is rarely ambiguous 

Calling something XXXXXXX.com is as cheesy and Dot-Com-era as all those Business2000 companies that had to rebrand when it clicked that post-2000, it makes you looks backward.


----------



## BigBear (Aug 15, 2007)

monkeylantern said:


> What people *really* believe is rarely ambiguous


I tend to agree, especially if the words are delivered with "tent revival" passion. It certainly leaves no room for doubt or discussion.


----------



## AustinJeff (May 12, 2007)

BigBear said:


> Don't forget to register with and without "www".


This isn't really related to registration. You just register the domain (ie, XYZ.com) and then you can create any subdomains you want (ie, www . xyz.com, shirts.xyz.com, whatever.xyz.com). That's all done on your hosting server.

But it is certainly a good idea to set it up so that either www. xyz.com OR xyz.com will lead to your home page.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

BigBear said:


> It certainly leaves no room for doubt or discussion.


There's always room for discussion. For example in this case it might go: "You're right Nick, I agree with what you have to say."


----------



## BigBear (Aug 15, 2007)

Solmu said:


> There's always room for discussion. For example in this case it might go: "You're right Nick, I agree with what you have to say."


“We all walk in the dark and each of us must learn to turn on his or her own light.” _Earl Nightingale_


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

monkeylantern said:


> I think mybusiness.com is cheap and tacky, and stinks of Dot Com Bust.
> 
> 
> It also looks dated.


Luckily all customers don't think that way


----------



## monkeylantern (Oct 16, 2005)

Rodney said:


> Luckily all customers don't think that way


I have no issue with companies that *historically* have a .com name that already has brand awareness.

I would be, however, very careful about taking such an approach for a new business today.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

monkeylantern said:


> I have no issue with companies that *historically* have a .com name that already has brand awareness.
> 
> I would be, however, very careful about taking such an approach for a new business today.


Do you think the internet is going to be leaving us soon? 

I think it's a smart idea to consider when branding your company.

Too many brick and mortar businesses don't fully embrace the internet in their marketing and signage. They almost hide the fact that they have a website when they should be doing just the opposite.


----------



## BigBear (Aug 15, 2007)

Rodney said:


> ...Too many brick and mortar businesses don't fully embrace the internet in their marketing and signage. They almost hide the fact that they have a website when they should be doing just the opposite.


*The need is heightened even more if you are web-based only (lest we forget, amongst all the bombast, Suz, in her first post, said she was web-based only).*

*Dot.com or no dot.com is only one of many issues for her. She will have to decide. Hopefully, her decision will be based on rationality and a modicum of business facts. One fact is that a web-startup needs every edge it can get to be remembered.*

*All too often opinions are offered as facts when they are really only visceral reactions, defending a bias. The fact is that there is very little “right” or “wrong” in business. What is much more important is: “is it effective” and “does it advance my goals”.*

*My own opinion? What ever you think butters your toast is great.*

*This is really enough on this subject, but I just couldn’t resist an “old-fashioned” close: “Live long and prosper”*


----------

